# CAMS 1V2P making a mess of stones



## affordembroidery (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello rhinestone friends. Our cams machine seems to be throwing a TON of stones. I'm really not sure how to fix it. I've attached a picture to show what I mean. Thank you!


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey there! There's a great trouble shooting guide on the support site specifically for throwing stones. It looks like it's usually a simple fix:

Coldesi SWF Embroidery | DTG | Cams | Machines Support > CAMS Rhinestone Support > CAMS 1V-2P > Throwing Stones

if you need any help at all, there is a LOT of material on that support site.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my checklist for dealing with something like that:

1) Is your air settings Ok?
2) Have you lubed and cleaned everything rececently?
3) Checked your top and bottom nozzle for a clog?
4) Checked alignment with your plates?
5) Are your plates locked down tight?
6) Have you tried adjusting the air pressure knob for the bottom gun?
7) Is the button gun screw locked into the groove on the bottom gun?

There's a few more possible things, but once I go through that list, then I call coldesi. Worst case scenario is a bad solenoid (or a few).


----------



## affordembroidery (Mar 16, 2008)

How do you check #6 and #7?? Thank you both for the information!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

6) On the bottom gun, there is an air tube that runs to it, that sends air to it that is in charge of extending the gun to grab the stone and then when it turns around, placing it down onto the table. If you follow that tube, it mounts to a plate on the right. On the backside of that tube there is a knob that you can turn to allow more air through or restrict the flow of air. 

I find there is a sweet spot. When you don't have enough air, it doesnt extend all the way up to grab the stone, and it will sometimes fall, or when it goes to place the stone down on the paper, it may sometimes place it on stone on its side. If you have TOO much air, when it places the stone down, it sounds like its making a pounding sound or you see indents in the paper.

for #7
Look at your bottom gun. Take our the tube from the gun, and remove your 4 screws at the top, like you were going to add silicon lube to it. You'll notice that screw in the front. If you pull on the gun you'll nice there is a groove on the gun that the screw locks into. In the past when I had similar issues, I found that the screw became loose and wasn't tightened into the groove and when the gun extended, it gave it extra swivel room which threw it out of alignment.

When all else fails, call coldesi. They can show you how to "slow" the machine down to see if its maybe solenoid related

I dont know much about your setup, chiller, air traps, etc.... but I've owned my cams 1v2p for about 3 years now and these are the lessons I've learned from tech support with Allen. Great guy!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm assuming you resolved your issue by now and was wondering what you ultimately had to do/replace?


----------

